# A 1/4 scale Fokker D.VII I am building



## Evil_Merlin (Mar 17, 2008)

Well I'm also building a 1/4 scale Fokker D.VII for a fun flier. Its a 1/4 scale (almost all the planes I build are), from BalsaUSA. Its more of a fun scale, lines are off here and there but most people get the point!

When its done it will be one of the Jasta 10 birds. One of the earlier Fokker made D.VII's. She should look something like this:


----------



## timshatz (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow Merlin, that thing is going to be big. Pretty neat. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## A4K (Mar 18, 2008)

Some great progress being made there Merlin, she should be lovely when she's done! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2008)

Looking great.Well done.
What about an engine?


----------



## Evil_Merlin (Mar 18, 2008)

Wuger, the engine will be a Zenoah G38. I've been flying my buddies with the same engine and it flies fantastic.


----------



## Evil_Merlin (Mar 18, 2008)

timshatz said:


> Wow Merlin, that thing is going to be big. Pretty neat. Thanks for the pics.



Thans Tim. It will be! I've been flying my buddies done in Jasta 18 colors and it flies fantastic!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2008)

Evil_Merlin said:


> Wuger, the engine will be a Zenoah G38. I've been flying my buddies with the same engine and it flies fantastic.




Great.THX for info,


----------



## Njaco (Mar 20, 2008)

Excellent stuff, Merlin! I showed your pics to my pre-wife so she can appreciate that I only build plastic 1/48!! I said, how'd you like that in the living room!! 

Great stuff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey, thats great mate, Charles where are you, right up your alley.


----------



## Evil_Merlin (Mar 21, 2008)

I did some more work on the fuse and will be posting the images when I get back from Maine on Sunday.


----------



## Evil_Merlin (Apr 3, 2008)

Couple of small updates


----------



## evangilder (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow! I started a 1/32 balsa Spitfire a couple of years ago and haven't had the time to finish it. 1/4 scales is big! It's looking good.


----------



## A4K (Apr 3, 2008)

I have to try that trick with my fiancée too, chris!!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2008)

Great progress you have made on the model.Keep working on, Evil Merlin.


----------



## smg (Apr 4, 2008)

that looks so kool


----------

